# KIoti dk 4710 se hst



## R.P (Sep 18, 2021)

Code F-26 come up does anybody know what that code is for?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello R.P, welcome to the forum. 

26 Error Code For Kioti Tractor Models:

Fender UP and DOWN switch failure or both switches simultaneously pressed


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a list of Kioti error codes:






Kioti Tractor Error Codes | TractorErrorCode.com


Kioti tractor error codes and fault list with troubleshooting steps. View Kioti error list with descptions, symptoms and possible fix ways.




kioti.tractorerrorcode.com


----------



## R.P (Sep 18, 2021)

R.P said:


> Code F-26 come up does anybody know what that code is for?





HarveyW said:


> Attached is a list of Kioti error codes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HarveyW said:


> Hello R.P, welcome to the forum.
> 
> 26 Error Code For Kioti Tractor Models:
> 
> Fender UP and DOWN switch failure or both switches simultaneously pressed


Thanks for the reply I went through the manual and can't find anything on the fender up and down switch do you know what they are talking about?


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I am thinking its possibly referencing an electronic PTO switch, accessed from rear of the tractor. NOT the usual PTO switch accessed from drivers seat. Some Kioti Cab models you can raise and lower your 3point from outside the Cab, and engage your PTO.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

R.P said:


> Thanks for the reply I went through the manual and can't find anything on the fender up and down switch do you know what they are talking about?



Should be a lever on the rear of the tractor on the right side when facing the rear of the tractor.....This lever allows the operator to raise and lower the 3pt hitch from the ground. Sounds to me like something in this is jacked up...Is the tractor still under warranty?


----------



## R.P (Sep 18, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Should be a lever on the rear of the tractor on the right side when facing the rear of the tractor.....This lever allows the operator to raise and lower the 3pt hitch from the ground. Sounds to me like something in this is jacked up...Is the tractor still under warranty?


Yes tractor is still under warranty


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

R.P said:


> Yes tractor is still under warranty



If your dealer is close, I would call them first before you tear into anything and ask them for some guidance. I have called mine a few times with fault codes and they will tell me if it is a quick fix or if I need to bring it into them......You don't want to do anything and later find out that you voided part or all of your warranty....


----------



## R.P (Sep 18, 2021)

They are close thanks


----------



## TxMatt (5 mo ago)

R.P said:


> Code F-26 come up does anybody know what that code is for?


I know this is an old thread, but I had this same error on the same tractor and wanted to update what it was for anyone else that may stumble on to this as I did. The DTC was F26 1669. When I took it in to the dealer it turned out to be the crank sensor. It was replaced with part number EH29-0002A. Hope this helps someone someday...


----------

